
Ask HN: Best ways to maintain good sleep schedule? - adawg4
With all the remote stuff going on, how have you maintained solid sleep?
======
helph67
I take a magnesium supplement before bed. You should discuss this with your
doctor. [https://www.huffpost.com/entry/magnesium-the-most-
powerf_b_4...](https://www.huffpost.com/entry/magnesium-the-most-
powerf_b_425499) [https://www.organicfacts.net/health-
benefits/minerals/health...](https://www.organicfacts.net/health-
benefits/minerals/health-benefits-of-magnesium.html)

